# Nova DVR XP Lathe



## LanceD (Oct 2, 2008)

I just got an email from Woodcraft and they have the NOVA DVR XP lathe on sale for 1799.00, a savings of 400.00. My question is how many of you guys own this lathe and I'd like to know what the pros and cons are concerning this lathe. I'd appreciate any and all answers you could send my way.


----------



## Draken (Oct 2, 2008)

I had considered the NOVA DVR XP lathe when I was looking to upgrade from the TurnCrafter Pro midi lathe.  Then decided that I'd outgrow it sooner or later as I'm interested in bowl turning, and went with the Powermatic 3520B and have been quite happy with it.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a DVP but not the XP.  I turn a lot of bowls and some of them have been pretty big.  I turned a 16" diameter x 6" deep wol one time and did an 18" platter with no problem turned sligtly outboard.  I do not see how I could possibly outgrow this lathe unless I won the lotery and decided to get a Oneway!  It is a FANTASTIC lathe that is super quiet, not belts to deal with, and plenty of power.  If you have 220v, you can re-wire and get more horsepower.  I paid $1,500 for mine when they switched to the XP and would jump all over one for $1799.


----------



## JerryS (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a Nova 1500  which is the older version of the 3000 , the 1642 is the newest model . I just about stole my lathe with what I paid for it so I couldn't pass it up . Aside from the belt changing ( which isn't to bad ) it runs smooth and quiet . I have no doubts that DVR XP is something you won't regret buying. The price is great , you can see a video of one on youtube . http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vvvNJEWnmI


----------



## wizical (Oct 2, 2008)

Lance

I own that lathe and it is a phenominal lathe.  I have turned bowls, plates, pens.  You name it,  It is great.  You are getting a great deal.  The only downside is that is doesnt come with legs.  You can either buy the legs or make your own bench for it.  

You cannot go wrong with this lathe.  Good luck with your choice.

It also depends on how much space you have to, if you dont have a lot of space, it is a great purchase.

Also if you dont have 220 setup in your shop.  It provides plenty of power as well at 110.  Hope this helps


----------



## LanceD (Oct 2, 2008)

My next question was to ask if it came with the legs. I appreciate the feedback so far. It's good to know that it can be wired either way, I didn't know about that. I made a phone call this afternoon and sold one of my Jet mini's so that's another 300.00 dollars I can throw in.

Closest Woodcraft to me is in Mobile, AL, about a three hour drive. I'll be there sometimes next week. I have to go to Houston on Tuesday. Does anyone from that area know if there's a Woodcraft there ? I think I just made my decision.


----------



## rhahnfl (Oct 2, 2008)

I've been wrestling with the idea of getting one also. The legs run $394 and the outboard turning setup is another $269. The cast iron legs are real sweet. Lots of mass to dampen any vibration. Good luck!!


----------



## jskeen (Oct 2, 2008)

There are two woodcraft stores in Houston, plus a rockler and a couple of specialty hardwood suppliers.  Where in Houston are you going to be flying in to or staying and I can tell you which one is closest.

James


----------



## LanceD (Oct 2, 2008)

Actually I'll be going to Montgomery but it's a short drive to Houston, especially for picking up that lathe.


----------



## Ligget (Oct 3, 2008)

I have had a Nova DVR xp as my main penturning lathe for over a year now, I love it and would buy another one. I got the lathe brand new with a Nova 2 chuck, lathe legs and an outrigger for turning larhe bowls, platters etc.

I do not turn anything other than pens but I do have the set up if I decide to do other stuff.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 3, 2008)

I have the DVR XP.  I love it.  Digital readout and controls, forward/reverse, swing out head for turning bowls.  I am very happy with mine.


----------



## wizical (Oct 3, 2008)

I still havent bought the outrigger unit yet, does anyone have it?  Let me know how it works?


----------



## marcruby (Oct 4, 2008)

I've only used one occasionally, and I have friends that swear by them.  Definitely fine machines.  Don't get fooled by the hp rating into thinking of this as a mid-sized lathe.  That's a direct drive, no power lost to belts.  It has some seriously sophisticated features.  I'd rate it the best in it's price range, which was just enough more than my Jet 1642 to be out of reach.


----------

